# A Fox in Space - S01E01 - "Don't Call Me Star Fox"



## Bloodhowl (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Fopfox (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh, this actually is getting made? Wow.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 27, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Oh, this actually is getting made? Wow.


yuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 5, 2016)

I'd love to see this on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim.


----------



## smoaer (May 10, 2016)

I loved this. Reminds me of the sealab spoof.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 10, 2016)

This was pretty cool.  I remember when Vinny from Vinesauce first clued me in on this.


----------



## Wither (May 10, 2016)

That was pretty good. Was a bit distracting to have the same voice actor for so many characters, but he did well enough. I guess I'll keep an eye out for this project.


----------



## modfox (May 11, 2016)

i watched this a while back


----------



## Foxxorz (Jul 2, 2016)

I didn't know this was done. :U -watches-


----------



## MEDS (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, first time I've seen this. I like it, especially the voice acting.


----------



## MrPhox (Aug 8, 2016)

Not bad, so where's the rest?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 8, 2016)

More Fox in cartoons!


----------



## MEDS (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't think that they exist. Hopefully they're coming.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Aug 31, 2016)

MrPhox said:


> Not bad, so where's the rest?


They're making more.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Oct 20, 2016)

second episode is coming.


----------



## MEDS (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Bloodhowl (Nov 5, 2016)

the creator of a fox in space is on now. Live drawing and such.


----------

